# Someone or something keeps changing my email password



## Ninjatic

Hi, i'm new to this website
it was a friend of mine who introduced me to this site
i hope you can give me advice or help.


anyway, i have a really big problem about my emails
two of them which is my hotmail and gmail account

it started on march 31 when i couldn't access to my emails/facebook.
my passwords were wrong i tried everything, all i could do
was to reset them, so finally i did. i restored everything
i changed my password, secret question too, details and info.

it was fine til a day or two later...

i couldn't access to any of my emails and facebook again
so starting to piss me off, coz my email password has been changed
again, coz i couldn't access them whatsoever, i even tried my hotmail
security question and it was invalid, ***?... so i had to do, is to email
them another reset form so i could restore my account.

and i finally restored my account back again.
and this time i changed my primary email now
i created a new email. so i changed my facebook primary email
also changed a new password, and came up with a long non-english
password. i did all that. it was fine again, all was sorted.

a day later

it's happening again, i went to check my facebook
and apparently my email (which is my new one i created)
is incorrect, so i couldn't access to that...
then i went to my email account (the new one i created)
i can access it.
so i went to my previous primary email (before i created a new email)
that one, i couldn't access too ><"

so right now, i can't access to my facebook and my previous primary email.
i think it may have something to do with my previous primary email.
coz my new email i created i can access, but the previous one i can't.

also, after i was first hacked i noticed that my details on my email (hotmail) was changed, on the detail/info section, the country was selected as United States, even though i lived in the UK... they even put the US post code too.
i have a feeling that my account is taking over by someone or something.

on my facebook account, i also noticed that someone tries to change my primary email i kept getting a message if i'd like to change this email to this email(different email). even though i don't want to.

also, i created a facebook fanpage that has like 400k fans and the other one was 200k fans... the first time i was hacked, i noticed that someone keeps advertising spamming my fanpage wall. i have a feeling it's something to do with it too.

same thing happened to my hotmail account, my alternate email was changed to a different email, i don't know who it belonged to.

i really don't know what's going on,
i keep changing everything but then somehow they can manage
to change it again..

i'm only using a macbook laptop
i even tried scanning it on MacScan to see if there's any malware,spyware etc. on my mac, but there was none
it didn't detect anything, though there was one, but a tracking cookie and i deleted it.

i really need help solving this, coz this never happened to me before
i don't know if it's something to do with my mac or email or my facebook
or i may have something secretly installed on my mac.

coz right now, i'm emailing hotmail and gmail for ANOTHER reset form so i could access my emails back again. coz i couldn't access to my previous primary email and my facebook.

i really think, it may have something to do with my facebook account and my previous primary email.

any help would be much apprciated

- Kirk


----------



## Ried

Hello Kirk,

I'm not sure we can help you with this, but to get an idea, I'll need more information from you. Please follow the instructions in our sticky topic *New Instructions - Read This Before Posting for Malware Removal Help* and post the requested logs in your next reply.

If you have trouble with one of the steps, simply move on to the next one, and make note of it in your reply.


----------

